# is drive really failing?

## bjlockie

I used smartctl to check my drives/

```

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3120827AS

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   059   049   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       222157022

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   096   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   020    Old_age   Always       -       2170

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   069   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       8607199920

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   076   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       21801

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   020    Old_age   Always       -       2283

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   036   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       36 (0 11 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   059   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       222157022

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

```

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A0

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   141   140   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       3925

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       154

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       2972

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       152

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       23

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       130

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   108   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       35

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

Do the

Raw_Read_Error_Rate

and

Seek_Error_Rate

actually mean the first drive is bad?

Is there any way to see when the drive was manufactured?

I suspect it is 5 years old.

The 2nd drive is 1 year old.

----------

## Corona688

Try 'ide-smart', it prints pass/fail for each parameter as well as just the numbers.

----------

## eccerr0r

Both drives look fine, the first one is starting to show signs of wear though... then again it has many, many hours on it.

----------

